# RS-232 datenkabel mit USB Adapter



## yamaha (6 September 2010)

Hallo.
Funktioniert das Siemens Logo RS-232 Datenkabel mit einen USB Adapter?
Mein neues Notebook hat keine RS-232 Schnittstelle.

mfg
Peter


----------



## jabba (6 September 2010)

Hab ich gerade noch im Einsatz gehabt. Man muß aber auf den Adapter achten, hier ist besonders der Chipsatz interessant ich setzte immer  FTDI das hat besher mit allem geklappt.


----------



## 8051 (6 September 2010)

Bei mir läuft das Programmierkabel mit Prolific USB Chip seit Jahren problemlos.

MfG
8051


----------



## yamaha (7 September 2010)

Danke!!!!    
Werde ich mir besorgen.
mfg
peter


----------



## RobiHerb (18 September 2010)

*Wie, wo?*



jabba schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade noch im Einsatz gehabt. Man muß aber auf den Adapter achten, hier ist besonders der Chipsatz interessant ich setzte immer  FTDI das hat besher mit allem geklappt.



Ich habe 2 USB <-> Seriell Adapter, die laufen unter XP ohne Probleme. Neuer Laptop kam mit WIN 7 und nix geht. Treiber gibt es anscheinend nicht, es waren NoName Produkte von Conrad oder Pollin, kein Hersteller ersichtlich.

Wie sieht man, welcher CHIP drin ist, bzw. wo gibt es Adapter, die garantiert mit WIN 7 laufen?


----------



## jabba (19 September 2010)

Chipsatz sieht man am Treiber, z.B. wenn du noch XP auf einem Rechner hast wo der Adapter läuft.

für den FTDI gibt es treiber auch für Windows 7

http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm

Hab kein Win7 im Einsatz daher wkann ich noch nicht sagen ab der läuft.


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

die ftdi-chipsätze funktionieren unter windows 7 tadellos bei mir, win7 hat es automatisch ohne zutun beim einstecken installiert.

getestet mit sbus, profibus, modbus-tp, bacnet


----------



## Ide (14 Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand einen USB<->seriell der unter WINce (getestet) läuft?


----------

